# Ribeyes



## kc5tpy (Jul 13, 2014)

Just a simple couple grilled ribeyes tonight.  You folks know me by now.  No “special” rubs.  Just salt and black pepper.  I don’t need to tell you folks how to grill a steak.  You all know what is what there.  The “kicker” here may be the process.  I use a mixture of woods for flavor.  Many folks may disagree with the following but here it is.  Works GREAT.  Get that charcoal REALLY HOT!  Throw on some wood chips or pellets and let the smoke roll for about 5 minutes.  It will be white smoke.  In this case white smoke is not a bad thing.  So long as you wait about 5 minutes and you are grilling meat for about 2-5 minutes each side you CAN get by with whiteish smoke with NO bad flavours.  Any thing longer and slower and you will get nasty tastes.  Just my opinion.













P1010006.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jul 13, 2014


















P1010007.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jul 13, 2014






The final result.  3 minutes per side.  Tastes mighty fine!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 13, 2014)

Salt and Pepper only works. And you are correct about White Smoke. For a short smoke, up to 2 hours, white smoke is fine, The meat looks great...JJ


----------



## wade (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks good Danny - and yes simple salt and pepper brings out the flavour nicely.


----------



## baz senior (Jul 14, 2014)

We had Steak last night, but griddle panned. Again just Salt, Pepper, and while letting it rest, just a teaspoon of Garlic Butter on top.

Nice looking steak there Danny, you just can't beat a decent steak.


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 14, 2014)

Bit too 'rare' for my lots taste,but looks great to me.


----------



## wade (Jul 14, 2014)

Baz Senior said:


> We had Steak last night, but griddle panned. Again just Salt, Pepper, and while letting it rest, just a teaspoon of Garlic Butter on top.


Smoked butter goes nicely on steak too


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks folks.  Actually I went a little too long with these.  I got side tracked for a short time.  When cooking for the Missus and I, we prefer rarer.  When cooking for others I usually take them a little longer as not everyone likes rare.  Sorry but garlic is something I DON'T want on my steak.  MANY/MOST restaurants in the States add garlic salt/powder to steaks when cooking.  They don't add salt or pepper before cooking but they do add garlic.  I have a favourite pub near by for steaks and they add anchovie paste to their steak.  Now that sounds odd but it works!  Adds a depth of flavour.  Just not for me.  I LOVE garlic!!  But not on my steak.  I want STEAK/BEEF flavour from my steak.  I like Wade's idea of smoked butter if the steak has been done on a flat top or flame grilled in the restaurant.  I guess I am just too picky.

Wade spends some time in the States so he can comment on this:  you would think beef is beef and pork is pork.  Not so.  British pork and beef is fed differently than U.S. beef, pork.  The feed/grass changes the taste of the meat.  Now I prefer U.S. meat but that is what I was raised on, Brits may prefer British meat?  Enough rambling.  Thanks for the comments.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 14, 2014)

That looks like the right doneness for me.   

Looks great.

You are right on the way its fed changes the way it tastes.

I like mine corn fed.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 14, 2014)

Amen Adam.  Corn fed ALL DAY LONG!!  Here they tend to feed on grass, which is different to U.S. grass or finish with barley.

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 15, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Wade spends some time in the States so he can comment on this:  you would think beef is beef and pork is pork.  Not so.  British pork and beef is fed differently than U.S. beef, pork.  The feed/grass changes the taste of the meat.  Now I prefer U.S. meat but that is what I was raised on, Brits may prefer British meat?


There is a big difference between the flavour and texture of US and UK beef and also between areas within the US. Some of this is down to feed and some is down to the way the beef is reared. I worked a lot in both Iowa and in Texas and you could taste the difference.

A big difference between the US and UK cattle is that in the US a lot is reared using growth hormones (which are not permitted in Europe). There is a lot of discussion regarding the safety of these but their use and safety is rigorously defended by the US meat industry. The hormones are used to increase the bulk of the animal and improve the conversion efficiency of feed to meat. This leads to a slightly different texture and usually results in the US steak being more tender when cooked. I happily eat both US and UK meat and enjoy the differences when I travel. Some of the best steak that I have eaten has been in Iowa with Texas coming a close second (sorry Danny 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ).

Could this also be why the Americans are so good at basketball...


----------



## wade (Jul 15, 2014)

I have not been there for a few years now but one of my favourite steak houses was Rube's in Montour Iowa. My mouth still waters when I think about some of the great steaks that I have eaten there.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't know about Beef in the UK but unless otherwise specified, Beef Cattle are Corn Finished in the US. The cattle startout on pasture eating Grass then are fed Corn and sometimes other grains the last 3-6 months before slaughter. This is the primary reason American beef is well marbled and have a richer flavor and more tender chew than Grass Fed Cattle...JJ


----------



## wade (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes. Ours are predominantly grass and/or pellet fed and the corn certainly does make a big difference. The Iowa beef was definitely the best almost certainly due to the corn. I think everything in Iowa seems to have corn in it somewhere.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello.  For the U.K. folks who may not know, We are talking about yellow corn, maize.  Looks just like sweet corn you eat but field/feed corn isn't sweet.  It is left to dry in the field and the harvested and used for feed.  It is edible when gathered while still young and tender, it just doesn't have the sweetness.  I enjoy both.  I have done some work on a farm here in the U.K. and heard the term "corn" used when talking about other feeds.

Just as an aside.  When we were raising show steers your feed mixture was also a closely guarded secret.  Adding the corn is a little like protein to people in that like eating high calorie and high carb food when it's really cold out.  It can also be tough on their kidneys so getting the mix right is important.  Well I passed on my knowledge to my daughters when they got started.  I usually mixed the feed but had been really busy doing a lot of OT at work so I told my oldest to do it.  Well turns out she couldn't read my writing scribble and "guessed".  REALLY hot August week in Tx., well above 100F all week.  Along about Thursday I get a phone call at work from my screaming daughter saying something about her steer.  I rushed home and found a 4 month old $2500 steer laying flat on the ground with his tongue hanging out!!!  I still owed $500 on the darn thing!!  Luckily I went to school with the local vet who was only 3 miles down the road.  We scratched our head for a time and then the daughter brought out some feed for the steer.  Even I could see the problem.  It threw him off a bit cause we had raised steers when we were back in school.  He KNEW what the symptoms were telling him but he was pretty certain I hadn't made that mistake.  Luckily plenty of cold running water got him back looking chipper again.  He took 3rd. in show and the daughter made $1500 after expenses for her college fund.

The daughter DID get a letter from the owner of the company who bought the steer.  He was served at the company BBQ and apparently EVERYONE raved about how tasty and tender the meat was.  Now I'll bet you were wondering how my rambling was going to get back on subject!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll shut up now!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

